# Suns draft pick



## donshadyj (Jun 20, 2003)

Whatup Suns fans.. Just found this site and thought it would be cool to talk to other Suns fans. I've been reading up on insider and looking up a lot of Suns articles and what not.. Now that that guy khrypya is out, it seems that the suns are leaning towards Brian Cook or Zarko. Personally i think they should go for Sofocles "Baby Shaq," because although he is only 6'9, he jus turned 18, has time to grow, and is already wide and huge. It would be cool if he could develop into a strong defensive center like Ben Wallace. Personally, i dont think we need another scorer. We already have Starbury, Matrix, Amare, Penny, JJ.. All capable of putting up 20+.. I think the Suns should go for the defense.. Not another small forward who can shoot. What do you all think?


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I think we need a back up PG or another big man to develop along with amare since Tsakalidis is a bust and we have no other young ones but Alton Ford. But, i think we should lean towards back up PG because Marbury shouldnt have to take that much punishment again this year, and personally, i dont think a Euro like Zarko fits are scheme very well. Hes a fast break guy and we dont do that often. We need another big man to bang down lown, so baby shaq would be interesting. But personally, i want Nick Collison, smart player who would compliment amare cuz he can shoot and gets rebounds.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I wouldn't rule Sofo out right now for the Suns


----------



## donshadyj (Jun 20, 2003)

I dont know about Collison. I am definitely not sold on him. He was an above average collegiate player, but i still question whether he can do it in the pros. He is only like 6'9, so he is not huge. He is not powerful. He doesnt have a great shot. With his size, he wont be able to rebound with the bigger PF's. Yes, he has heart, but that will only take you so far sometimes. I don't think he will be anything more than a 10 mins/game player with no major contributions. No knock on him, but i wouldnt pick him so early in the draft if i were the suns. what you all think?


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

Barbosa is my fav to be picked here, although he most likely wont, considering Marbury will be a 10 year vet in 4 years and itll take 4 years until Barbosa will peak.


----------



## donshadyj (Jun 20, 2003)

Barbosa is a good pick too. I dont know too much about him but i hear he is really athletic and fast with long arms. Yea, Marbury will be a vet in 4 years, thats still a while, and he will still only be like 30, which is not bad, still young (thats kidd's age). So, yea he would be a good project to work on, but Marbury is still the man. I will be satisfied with Kenny Anderson or Darrell Armstrong. I think we need a defensive presence. I want to win now. I want to find the next Ben Wallace if I am the Suns.


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

Yeah a Ben Wallace type player would be nice, hopefully Amare can turn into that with the Offensive skills, And Sofo would be nice, he is the down low power player we need, and will take pressure off Amare, anyways, whatever we do, it will be good, cuz the suns are awesome at picking late in the draft.


----------



## kg_theGREATEST (Feb 21, 2003)

Troy Bell could back up Marbury and Penny


----------



## donshadyj (Jun 20, 2003)

yea i really don't understand why Bell is projected to go late first or even second round. He was #1 in the chicago workouts overall and he can put the ball in the buckey. I dont know, but i wouldnt be very upset if the SUns ended up with him to back up Marbury,, though i want a big guy.


----------

